# What...is your favorite color?



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Black and red.


----------



## Flamme (Apr 8, 2017)

Red and purple.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> 緑色


你还喜欢绿茶吗？roud:

("Do you also like green cha?")


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

my favorite color is emerald green but if i have to pick a color for something it's usually black


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> 你还喜欢绿茶吗？roud:
> 
> ("Do you also like green cha?")


いいえ。苦手です。笑


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> いいえ。苦手です。笑


Oh, that's Japanese! Cool! I'm learning Chinese.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Oh, that's Japanese! Cool! I'm learning Chinese.


How was it? I think Chinese is fucking hard because of that characters and pronunciation and stuffs


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> How was it? I think Chinese is f*****g hard because of that characters and pronunciation and stuffs


Very hard. Doable tho, if you put in the effort.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Blue or green..

My least favorite color is orange which is funny because orange is the complementary color to blue..


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Very hard. Doable tho, if you put in the effort.


Yes. Probably at first  I've been studying Japanese since 2011 xD dang. I'm so keen at first but now. Omg........ I already get used to it. It's getting harder and harder and I'm not yet fluent


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Blue and greening leading as usual, not surprising since they are colors of the sea and trees, and we do dream of the sea and trees don't we?


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

White and black aren't colors. They're shades. I still love em anyway.

INFP and favorite color is Blue because SKY AND OCEAN and BLUE! +__+


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

1. *Violet* 
2. *Hot pink*
3. *Lime green*


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. Probably at first  I've been studying Japanese since 2011 xD dang. I'm so keen at first but now. Omg........ I already get used to it. It's getting harder and harder and I'm not yet fluent


It's funny how the more you learn about a language, the harder you realize it is. It also makes it far more rewarding when you succeed!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Vast Silence said:


> White and black aren't colors. They're shades. I still love em anyway.


Would you rather I didn't include them?


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

its that time of year again!

whats your favorite color?

[obviously greeeeeeeeeeeen]


----------



## Hispar2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Green! nothing more beautiful than a sprout.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> It's funny how the more you learn about a language, the harder you realize it is. It also makes it far more rewarding when you succeed!


Yeah RIGHT! I thought at first, oh it's just easy!! Then you start creating sentences you think is right but wrong xD and then i remembered i said goodbye to my sensei, "ciao"
Which i thought is Japanese xD then her reaction is like, *what is she saying * lol xD then i just later realized that ciao is Chinese not Japanese xD


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

flourine said:


> its that time of year again!
> 
> whats your favorite color?
> 
> [obviously greeeeeeeeeeeen]


There's a time of year for favorite colors? :O


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah RIGHT! I thought at first, oh it's just easy!! Then you start creating sentences you think is right but wrong xD and then i remembered i said goodbye to my sensei, "ciao"
> Which i thought is Japanese xD then her reaction is like, *what is she saying * lol xD then i just later realized that ciao is Chinese not Japanese xD


Hmm...I'm not familiar with "ciao" in my Chinese studies? Ironically, I do know that in Italiano you can say "ciao" for hello.

I tend to be impatient with myself with language learning, which is both a motivator and a discourager for me. I don't plan on stopping tho, and I accept that it's a _long journey_.

As Laozi said: "A journey of one thousand miles begins with a single step".

Just keep taking those little steps, and one day you will look back and realize how far you have gone.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> There's a time of year for favorite colors? :O


and its today~!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Hmm...I'm not familiar with "ciao" in my Chinese studies? Ironically, I do know that in Italiano you can say "ciao" for hello.
> 
> I tend to be impatient with myself with language learning, which is both a motivator and a discourager for me. I don't plan on stopping tho, and I accept that it's a _long journey_.
> 
> ...


True. I'm so stupid it's italian xD hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahah

In my whole life i thought it's chinese. 

True one small step can take u there. It's hard but you can do it in the long process and it will be all worth it. 

Like compared last year, i can now understand Japanese kid show xD without subtitles hihi. I'm so happy


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> True. I'm so stupid it's italian xD hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahah
> 
> In my whole life i thought it's chinese.
> 
> ...


I know what it must have been...You likely have heard people call food "chow" ~ That is from Chinese ("chao"). It actually means "mixed", and is often relating to stir fry. English has adopted so many words!

Yep, so as you can see, your efforts have already paid off.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

flourine said:


> and its today~!


Lol, first I've heard of it! Yay! \o/


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I know what it must have been...You likely have heard people call food "chow" ~ That is from Chinese ("chao"). It actually means "mixed", and is often relating to stir fry. English has adopted so many words!
> 
> Yep, so as you can see, your efforts have already paid off.


Yes finally lol. Jk. I'm a long way to go!  and I'm excited by the process. It's like something to look forward to. XD


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes finally lol. Jk. I'm a long way to go!  and I'm excited by the process. It's like something to look forward to. XD


Yes indeed, it's good to enjoy the journey rather than focusing on how much we might enjoy the destination. Much easier to get motivated that way!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Yes indeed, it's good to enjoy the journey rather than focusing on how much we might enjoy the destination. Much easier to get motivated that way!


Yes. Because "hard" is what makes it great.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. Because "hard" is what makes it great.


Maybe so. It certainly makes it more of an achievement.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Maybe so. It certainly makes it more of an achievement.


And it makes life less boring 💤


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> And it makes life less boring 


Life's only boring when we're doing it wrong.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

purple and turquoise (I couldn't pick just one)


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Life's only boring when we're doing it wrong.


Lol not really 
Life's boring for me if i keep doing the same thing again and again it became mundane


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Would you rather I didn't include them?


No no I was just being a smart-ass! x)
Carry-on!


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Green, purple


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Why.... is the thread title written like this?


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I like various blues and blue-greens so I chose blue and green and I can then have it all! 

Well, except for a couple other colors I really like but I could live with blue shades, green shades, aqua, teal, turquoise. And a lot of midnight blue. 

I also like "royal purple" which is the kind that leans, no surprise, toward blue instead of red. 

Some of my avatars incorporate those shades--I just noticed that.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

Purple. It's always been my favorite for some reason, so I've just stuck with it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Current color leader board...

*Blue ~ 36
Green ~ 35
Purple ~ 30
Red ~ 22
Black ~ 20*


----------



## Vega_ (Mar 12, 2018)

White > Black > Orange > Blue > Red.

I prefer White because i think white is less used in clothing than black.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Daniel Nobre said:


> White > Black > Orange > Blue > Red.
> 
> I prefer White because i think white is less used in clothing than black.


I think you're right about that.


----------



## Fingolfin (Apr 11, 2017)

Bluuuuuuuuuuue


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

My favorite color is black because i suck on doing the laundry because my clothes gets stained. So in order for my clothes be cool always be black and black comes with everything


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

I love purple.


----------



## Crups (Mar 22, 2017)

My favorite color is White.

Blue: Calm, fulfillment, deep
Red: Passionate, anger, strength
Purple: Mysterious, playful but deep, attractive
Yellow: Bright, happy
Black: Sadness, fear

White: Unbiased, salvation, nothing


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Blue and green are the most common favourite colour. Why?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Omg said:


> Blue and green are the most common favourite colour. *Why?*


Just for the fun of it, seeing which colors are most popular within the PerC community (I hear that Blue is the most popular color for humans in general). Thanx for your vote and comment.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

Red Mange said:


> Why.... is the thread title written like this?


Why.......... Not?


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't know what my favorite colour is, really.
I used to love green but now I like shades of purple, dark pink, teal. I think I like colour schemes more than individual colours.

I think I'll just go with the "Rainbow" option xD


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

*My favorite *(kind of questioning it since I don't wear it that often these days)*
*
*One of my second favorites *(although I'm also a fan of *this shade*)

*Another one of my second favorites* (can't decide)

---
*
Formerly my favorite until I was about 5* (weird huh?)

*Formerly one of my second favorites *(but it's been replaced by black)


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Purple


----------



## treetophideaway (Apr 14, 2017)

Blue is my absolute favorite. Then green, purple, red and bright, shiny silver. Not too fond of brown, orange, yellow or pink. I like wearing black but I wouldn't decorate excessively with it or call it a favorite color.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Purple. I was in art therapy when I was a teenager and the therapist always tried to make some kinda connection between my emotional state and my refusal to use red, orange, yellow, and brown. I'm not sure if she was on to something, but I mainly just think green, blue, purple, and black are nicer colors.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

*this shade of red *heart eyes**

ps: wow so many people like green, tell me, do you like this shade? #00c100


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

i wear all black to match my soul


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have always loved blue, so blue is my favorite color for sure. Dark blue, specifically (like a royal blue).
Some interesting stuff on the color blue:
"Blue is the color of the sky and sea. It is often associated with depth and stability. It symbolizes trust, loyalty, wisdom, confidence, intelligence, faith, truth, and heaven. Blue is considered beneficial to the mind and body. It slows human metabolism and produces a calming effect."


----------



## Ironick (Apr 29, 2017)

I personally like green. It's a very tranquil color.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Someone loves khaki!


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

I have always loved blue, turquoise and black though in the past years I have started to love pastel colours, especially the ones I have already mentioned but also orange/peach and rosé combined with yellow/green/blue.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Now it looks like this...

*Blue** and Green ~ 43*
*Purple ~ 38*
*Red ~ 31*
*Black ~ 28*


----------

